# How do I change the in cabin filter on 2007 sentra 2.0s



## bakerclint (Mar 3, 2009)

I know (I think) it is locate to the right of the gas pedal. does that panel just pop off if pulled outward? or does it have to slide off? thanks.


----------



## metro273 (Sep 16, 2005)

Pull tab downward and then pull cover outward.


----------



## blownb310 (Jun 10, 2002)

Ok, I got the cover off. Now how do we get the filter out with the gas and brake pedals in the way? Someone here must have done this at home. Can you spill the beans please.


----------

